# DEU   Questions



## chrisf (5 Oct 2005)

Anyone know the placement measurements for rank on the shoulder of the army DEU uniform?


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Oct 2005)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21745.0.html

The junction at the top of the inside of the top hook of the rankr chevrons (if you are an NCM) should be 6 1/2 inches below the shoulder seam. 

CF Dress Instructions:

http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/143000440005474/CANADIAN_FORCES_DRES.PDF

Don't you just love the search function Chris?


----------



## Cold Warrior (5 Oct 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Anyone know the placement measurements for rank on the shoulder of the army DEU uniform?



On the shoulder?,, or on the arm?

For Sgts and below:  Centred on both sleeves, with the top of the "V" of the uppermost chevron 7 inches below the shoulder seam.  If you are female,, then it is 6".


----------



## chrisf (5 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> http://army.ca/forums/threads/21745.0.html
> 
> The junction at the top of the inside of the top hook of the rankr chevrons (if you are an NCM) should be 6 1/2 inches below the shoulder seam.
> 
> ...



Not all of us are at work...  so no access to the DIN... of course, some of us are also lazy and/or forgetful in terms of searching... either way, thanks.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Oct 2005)

Anytime buddy


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2005)

Any uniform tips for DEU's that anyone can share? 


Like best way to iron pants... polish boots... belt buckels.. buttons... how to get your tunic lent free.. tricks of the trade from the pros. Show us how, so we can look professional on the drill floor too.



My tip, I guess, is for polishing metals.. use Autosol... Brasso isn't as good.

Anyone else?


----------



## kincanucks (29 Dec 2005)

Dry Clean, spit polish with parade gloss and use a lint brush.


----------



## Proud Canadian (29 Dec 2005)

For a perfect crease with your dress shirts use a steady hand and fishing line.  If you screw up the first time there is no going back. Suggest you practice on a old shirt first.


----------



## Inch (30 Dec 2005)

I'm going to echo what kincanucks stated. Dry clean your DEUs, spit shine your shoes/boots with parade gloss and use a lint brush (nothing fancy, just one of those red ones with the arrow pointing in the direction you're supposed to brush). I wouldn't recommend polishing any of the metal you get from the CF, most of it is perma-shine, such as the buttons and belt buckles, the issued cap badges are also perma shine and real brass ones are usually an extra thing that you purchase from a kit shop. You'll destroy your perma-shine stuff if you try to polish it with brasso or anything like that.


----------



## Sapper6 (30 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> For a perfect crease with your dress shirts use a steady hand and fishing line....?



Huh?  Never heard of that?  Care to explain?

S6


----------



## condor888000 (30 Dec 2005)

Just a guess, you put the line on the inside of the sleeve where the crease is and iron it while making sure it doesn't move. I'm guessing the line would melt to the sleeve and if you did it right, you'd have a crese right where you need one. 

PC, am I right? If not, hows it work then?


----------



## TN2IC (30 Dec 2005)

Is that the same deal with the pants?


----------



## Patrolman (30 Dec 2005)

When polishing boots always water buff first. That is run under cold water and buff with a wet kiwi rag. Once done place polish and top half of polish can(with water) in your freezer for a while. When it starts to ice up take it out and start to polish. Polishing seems to work better when the polish and water are cold.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Dec 2005)

Ah.. I polish my boots in water full of ice cubes.. so that works great. But I should try this idea, sounds great.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (30 Dec 2005)

On average I use my DEU's 4 times per year, so I dry clean them every time. Have a complete set of buttons, and other pin on accoutrements in case your originals get scratched or lose their pins. Have a parade beret, and inspect your uniform on a hanger with all the bells and whistles on it days before you are ready to wear it so you have time to fix any problems. Of course make sure it fits you perfectly and consult dress regs if you are unsure of where everything goes. As for boots, there are enough links on this site that no one should need to ask again.


----------



## trucker00 (30 Dec 2005)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> When polishing boots always water buff first. That is run under cold water and buff with a wet kiwi rag. Once done place polish and top half of polish can(with water) in your freezer for a while. When it starts to ice up take it out and start to polish. Polishing seems to work better when the polish and water are cold.



Holy Crap !!! I did one boot real quick, and it looks awesome.  I'm gonna lose the old way and start using this way.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Have a complete set of buttons, and other pin on accoutrements in case your originals get scratched or lose their pins.



This reminds me...in case you haven't yet heard.

DEU accoutrements, collar dogs, ranks, shoulder titles, Command Badges etc are now exchangeable items so you just have to bring in your broken/worn ones etc to exchange for new. You no longer have to buy them.

Clothing Stores should have extra back-pins at the counter (we carry them here in Gagetown-they come in bags of 100) so you can pick up extras there.

Vern


----------



## TN2IC (30 Dec 2005)

Now say you misplace the collar dog... or rank... would you have to fill out a Lost kit report?

MAy sounds like a dumb question... but I was always taught the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Dec 2005)

They'll tell you when you ask for a replacement.

TN2IC,

We can't clear up all the knowledge you seem to be missing about the military overnight. Most here have been more than patient with your vast amount of seemingly simple questions being asked over the last few weeks. Your Chain of Command, QM and Orderly Room are more than capable of answering just about everything you've asked. How about giving us a break for awhile and consulting with them. If they can't answer, please feel free to try here, but please try them first.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2005)

Well, I personally wouldn't ask for one....the first time. But then after the front counter personnel keep seeing the same face over and over again for the same lost item...they're gonna ask for the MLR. Sad, but we see it all the time. It only takes one idiot abusing the system to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## trucker00 (30 Dec 2005)

Go and buy extra DEU accoutrements from a kit shop or a surplus store. They'll only cost a couple bucks. Bring the extras with you when you wear your CF's. Spending 10 bucks can save you from getting a headache if you loose a pin 10 min before a parade or vip detail.


----------



## Proud Canadian (30 Dec 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Just a guess, you put the line on the inside of the sleeve where the crease is and iron it while making sure it doesn't move. I'm guessing the line would melt to the sleeve and if you did it right, you'd have a crese right where you need one.
> 
> PC, am I right? If not, hows it work then?



Yes that is how it works.


----------



## trucker00 (30 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> Yes that is how it works.



Are there side affects with the melted plastic (fishing line) and dry cleaning?


----------



## Proud Canadian (31 Dec 2005)

trucker00 said:
			
		

> Are there side affects with the melted plastic (fishing line) and dry cleaning?



I should of mentioned I only did this for my display shirts (short and long sleve) as it gives a permanent crease. I have never tired this on pants. Also 5-10lb test is the best.  You should also have your shirts iron first with the proper creases. Once you have the crease done the fishing line will maintain a permanent crease.  Pants are easy to maintain it's the shirts in those cramped lockers that take a beating and get wrinkled so easliy.


----------



## foxtwo (1 Jan 2006)

So this melted plastic wont get all messed up if we send it to the dry cleaners right?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Jan 2006)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> So this melted plastic wont get all messed up if we send it to the dry cleaners right?



What do you think?  Call the Drycleaners and tell them that you are thinking of idiotically melting a piece of fishing line in your pants and will that matter when you dry clean them?


----------



## foxtwo (3 Jan 2006)

WILCO   ;D


----------



## dutchie (3 Jan 2006)

I used to swear by spit polishing with cold water, even ice cubes. Then my CSM told us to spit polish with hot water. You know what? It was actually a little better. I think it has more to do with fresh polish (a must), and technique than the temp of the water. Of course, that's oxfords and hair sporran leather, but the principle's the same.

As far as ironing goes - how hard is it to iron a decent crease? Yeah it's a pain in the arse sometimes, but a well turned out uniform takes effort, don't fight it.

Park your butt in front of the boob-tube, pop in a dvd or watch your favorite show, and iron, polish leather, and polich brass....in that order. Stop when you can see your smile in your shoes/sporran and no black comes off the brass your BRASSO-ing. De-lint the day of, with a simple brush (or guntape in  a pinch), and voila! Well turned out troopie!


----------



## Sailing Instructor (27 Jan 2006)

I was told by someone in a militaria store that the new CF buttons are anodized brass, so they are just as real as the old, tarnished ones, but they won't tarnish.  If this is true, bully for us, but if not I will buy some old brass buttons.  

My tip on boot polishing: there are as many ways as there are people with boots: get someone to mentor you on basic and stick with what works.  Also, don't try to argue that your method is the best (as I did on basic) because I have found that even the 2 most radically-different polishing methods can work just as well.

That said, I must point out that the way in which most of the CF builds up their polish (all at once without much wearing) is a pretty awful way and if you somehow have the chance (i.e. get shoes outside of basic), polish the shoes a little every day or so.  

PS. When a time machine is invented, one can always go back to the time of batmen if one is that lazy.


----------



## dutchie (29 Jan 2006)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> PS. When a time machine is invented, one can always go back to the time of batmen if one is that lazy.



That's all fine and dandy for Officers, but not so good for OR's!


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball (15 Feb 2006)

For ironing trousers, here's a sure fire way to keep a permanent crease in them:

Pull each leg inside out and in the spot where you want to have the crease, run a line of tape up and down on both sides of each leg to have creases running up and down the back and front of the trousers. (masking, or painters tape ONLY).  Pull your pant legs rightside out, fold the crease into its place and iron along where the tape is.  After you're done, remove both strips of tape; the adhesive will form the fabric into position.  Even after washing them, the crease will still be there.

You seldom have to repeat this process to maintain the crease(s).  ;D


----------



## Yeoman (15 Feb 2006)

cold water eh?
maybe that's what I outta try. I mean if anyone has seen my boots, I swear, it's revenge of the freakin cow! those things will NOT shine at all. it's very weird. I'm always so depressed anytime I look at my boots and they've got half the shine as some boys. I swear.
Greg


----------



## IntlBr (19 May 2006)

So, I've got some questions regarding the DEU Army uniform.

One, they come without buttons, if someone is not trade-qualified - what button do they wear and where do they get them?

What does someone who is not trade qualified wear as a collar-dog?

Where are the CBG DEU patches obtained?

Thanks for dealing with my rookie-question!


----------



## armyvern (19 May 2006)

Well if it's your initial issue (first set of DEU) then you will be issued it by Clothing Stores...who has all the patchs/accoutrements (buttons etc) and the contract to have them tailored onto your uniform. 

If it's a new set of DEU you've recd from Logistik Unicorp using your points to replace, take it into your Clothing Stores...who has all the buttons/accoutrements for it and the contract to have them sewn on for you.

Vern


----------



## IntlBr (19 May 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but I am still curious - what collar dogs does someone wear if they are tradeless?


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2006)

IntlBr said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, but I am still curious - what collar dogs does someone wear if they are tradeless?



I have merged a few threads together for your reading pleasure, and hoped that it would answer your questions without you having to use the SEARCH function.  

As YOU have no Trade, YOU will wear NO Collar Dogs, nor will you wear any Trade Badges.  YOU have not earned any of them yet.

Just a few less things you will have to worry about at this time.


----------



## davidk (19 May 2006)

What would one do if he belonged to a highland regiment that required a different cut of CF jacket than the one offered by Logistik Unicorp? Would I order one and bring it to Clothing Stores to be altered by the tailor, or would I have to take it to a civvy tailor?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 May 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> What would one do if he belonged to a highland regiment that required a different cut of CF jacket than the one offered by Logistik Unicorp? Would I order one and bring it to Clothing Stores to be altered by the tailor, or would I have to take it to a civvy tailor?



As the Clothing Storesman for the Calgary Highlanders, I can tell you that you would take it to your unit tailor, who will have it cut away, or will exchange it for one that is (we tend to inventory them, as clothing stores at the ASU has no use for them as no one else can wear them). Talk to your chain of command.  

The Logistikorp jackets are no different from the issue ones, and Highland cutaways are made from the standard issue jacket.


----------



## Lakatos (29 Dec 2010)

According to my retired AF buddy, buffing your boots with pantiehose or nylon stockings bring out a really good shine. Me and my friend have been taking this advice for awhile and the boots look spectacular.


----------



## MikeL (19 Jan 2011)

Lakatos said:
			
		

> According to my retired AF buddy, buffing your boots with pantiehose or nylon stockings bring out a really good shine. Me and my friend have been taking this advice for awhile and the boots look spectacular.



You do know this thread is over 4 years old?

Also, whats with the C/M/Cpl ? The C/ I get, but I've never seen M/Cpl before.. only seen  it abbreviated as MCpl.  It's cool that your proud and want to show off a bit, in your avatar text and signiture block.. but I would recommend removing your name.


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Nov 2011)

Why does logistikunicorp.com allow members wearing the army DEU to order both green and black ties?


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Why does logistikunicorp.com allow members wearing the army DEU to order both green and black ties?


Green is for uniform; black is for Blues Brothers or Men in Black costumes.


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Why does logistikunicorp.com allow members wearing the army DEU to order both green and black ties?



Perhaps because no one really thought that much about it?  Not everything in life is planned to the nth detail.  Do we have a major problem with soldiers ordering black ties by mistake?


----------



## MJP (17 Nov 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Why does logistikunicorp.com allow members wearing the army DEU to order both green and black ties?



Some regiments/units wear black vice green ties, the Royal Wpg Rifles for example.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Nov 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Why does logistikunicorp.com allow members wearing the army DEU to order both green and black ties?



Because, somewhere deep in the bowels of LogistikUnicorp, is an evil person who enjoys making RSMs' heads explode.


----------



## CountDC (17 Nov 2011)

and the best answer goes to ..........DAP.

Feel free to take Saturday off.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Nov 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> and the best answer goes to ..........DAP.
> 
> _*Feel free to take Saturday off.*_



Unfortunately, I can't take this Saturday off.  Next Saturday, hopefully, but not the two after that, either.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2011)

Thank god for an answer! I had a whole bunch of other things, many important, that I should have been concerned with and done today. Unfortunately, I spent the day pondering this instead. I'm so glad I won't have to waste another day on this.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Do we have a major problem with soldiers ordering black ties by mistake?


Not directly. However, an exploding RSM head can be a major problem if you're in the blast radius. Sgt-Maj Murphy's Law: If a Pte can order the wrong piece of kit, he will.


			
				MJP said:
			
		

> Some regiments/units wear black vice green ties, the Royal Wpg Rifles for example.


That's what I suspected. Thanks.


			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!


No prob. Slow afternoon?


----------

